# Have you survived Power Outtage - what did you use?



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I live in an area where winter power outtages are the norm. We own a generator but not sure if we would be able to leave it running 24/7. I have some pocket heater pads but upon testing them, they really don't give off a whole lot of heat. What have you people found to be the most effective during a power outtage?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

A lot of people have had success using SnuggleSafe Discs. They're rubber discs that you microwave early and wrap in fleece, and they stay warm for a few hours. Or could just use au natural body heat and keep your hedgie snuggled in your shirts.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Snugglesafe discs are good, but if the power goes out and they aren't already heated, there's no way to heat them. :lol: I keep hand warmers around just to be safe.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If I suspect a storm is coming, I'll heat up the Snugglesafe discs. 
Else, the hedgies go in their carriers with http://www.bigappleherp.com/Heat-Packs


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I've only had to deal with power outage so far. I threw on my hoodie, plopped him on my chest so it's nice and warm, then cover him with his own hoodie. I had his snuggle shirts on standby as well, plus a few nice, heavy towels and blankets he could be wrapped up in for extra layers of insulation. (It's Winnipeg - I have lots of warm stuff!) If you have a natural gas or wood fire place then that's a really handy option as well.


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

Luckily I did nto lose power in the recent snow storm we just had in NY. But I had handwarmers on hand just in case. With 5 hedgehogs putting them all in my hoodie is no an option lol  I do want to invest in those snuggle discs though, but have not seen any in the local petstores near me...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is a sticky with emergency heating ideas. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=325


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to buy a whole lot more hand warmers, the ones I tested today didn't stay heated for nearly as long as they claim. We do have a gas fireplace but it's an old one and doesn't have a fan so it's more decorative - a total waste. It does heat the living room by an extra couple of degrees but not much more. Maybe our neighbors will just have to endure the generator engine all night :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes if you take the hand warmer and shake it again, it will reactivate whatever is in it so it will last closer to the time they say. 

Some of the older gas fireplaces can be retrofitted with a fan for a fairly reasonable price. Might be worth looking into.


----------

